# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  AR Coaters

## chepetech

Im looking to purchase a new or used AR Coating system. I have a budget of about 100k. I have the Chemat 300t right now...
What do you guys recommend? I am trying to stay at 100k or less. i know of Satisloh and Optotech. what are my other options?
Thank you,
Chepe

----------


## chepetech

I found a cool way to AR called Fusion M by Quantum Innovations, has anyone tried this?

----------


## lensmanmd

> I found a cool way to AR called Fusion M by Quantum Innovations, has anyone tried this?


I have two.   PM me

----------


## chepetech

Has anyone have any experience with leybold STARpro?

----------


## Aceso Optics

PM me and I can elaborate as well on both the Fusion and the Star.

----------


## Mihajlo021

Hi ppl, a new on forum am looking for AR Coater new or rebrush some recommendatons ? Sorry for my Eng it is not my firrst lang.

----------

